# Fuses.



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, we all know that they are very rare as they were produced by the retro encabulator which is no longer in use, and these particular fuses are in the $125 range.

It would be cool if you could find someone whose landlord still uses them.

Or return them to home depot.


----------

